# Centralian knob-tailed Gecko



## Fuscus (Oct 13, 2004)

Saw my first Centralian knob-tailed Gecko _Nephrurus amyae_ last night. Captive specimin of course. Wow. What a massive gecko. Another animal for the must have list (volume 3)
For those who don't know the animal look here 
http://texaslizard.com/amyae.htm
http://www.herpbreeder.com/worldspecies/Sauria/gekkota/nephrurus.htm
http://www.geckoworld.co.uk/gallery/albums/n.amyae.htm


----------



## Robert (Oct 13, 2004)

Addorably ugly little critters.(can't spell 2night)lol.

I think they will become a very popular little (well not so little) gecko.
Got my eyes open for some this season that's for sure.


----------



## instar (Oct 13, 2004)

:shock: $600 ?? CRIKEY !!!


----------



## Robert (Oct 13, 2004)

What the??!!!

I've been quoted $250.
$600 seems rather rich


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 14, 2004)

Thats the septic price Instar, Oz price is about $250. Its nice to see that our American friends don't always pay less for Aussie Herps


----------



## koreanmug (Oct 17, 2004)

That lovely cirtters are on the one of my wish list


----------



## chewy22 (Oct 18, 2004)

i got 3 of the "little" guys. Just checked em out looks like 1 male/2 females. bargain


----------



## chewy22 (Oct 18, 2004)

And heres two of em as youngsters http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 18, 2004)

How much did they set you back?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

These are awesome. A mate of mine has 17 adults. He has promised to give me a pair . I love their heads, very cool.

Kinda like the staffies of the gecko world hehehehe


----------



## chewy22 (Oct 19, 2004)

600 for the 2 from darwin


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 22, 2004)

Also on my wish list in about a years time, only due to price. Great looking little creatures. Not sure how many eggs they lay. Looks like I will be researching some more.


----------

